# Looking For A Really Great Sweet Orange FO



## Jersey Girl (Apr 8, 2021)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a fabulous smelling sweet orange fragrance that lasts?  TIA


----------



## ImpKit (Apr 8, 2021)

I've never used it myself but I've purchased a bar of soap from a shop and I happen to know from their YouTube channel that it was Satsuma orange from Nurture Soap. And it is a wonderful orange scent that hasn't faded in the time I've owned the bar.

The did a tiger swirl design with it and they put LOTS of clays in their soap. So... it probably soaps well but if you stand by the idea that kaolin or other clays can anchor fragrances, then maybe double check the reviews for it.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 8, 2021)

I would also recommend Satsuma from NS.


----------



## msunnerstood (Apr 8, 2021)

Not sweet orange but blood orange and goji berry from Aztec is my favorite, long-lasting orange scent


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 8, 2021)

ImpKit said:


> I've never used it myself but I've purchased a bar of soap from a shop and I happen to know from their YouTube channel that it was Satsuma orange from Nurture Soap. And it is a wonderful orange scent that hasn't faded in the time I've owned the bar.
> 
> The did a tiger swirl design with it and they put LOTS of clays in their soap. So... it probably soaps well but if you stand by the idea that kaolin or other clays can anchor fragrances, then maybe double check the reviews for it.



Ive used Satsuma from Nurture for awhile. For me it fades although I love the scent.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 8, 2021)

msunnerstood said:


> Not sweet orange but blood orange and goji berry from Aztec is my favorite, long-lasting orange scent



I need to try this one. I have had it on my list from when you recommended it in the past. Maybe a blend of this and something else will give me what I’m looking for. A sweet fruity orange scent.


----------



## Savonette (Apr 9, 2021)

I was looking for one myself.  Several people recommended Nature's Garden Blood Orange.  Just got it this week and itching to try it!  It is sweet OOB.  Reminds me a little of Push-Ups.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 9, 2021)

Savonette said:


> I was looking for one myself.  Several people recommended Nature's Garden Blood Orange.  Just got it this week and itching to try it!  It is sweet OOB.  Reminds me a little of Push-Ups.



Oooh...sounds like what I’m looking for.  Would love to hear your thoughts once you soap with it.


----------



## aosproducts (Apr 9, 2021)

Sweet orange is rich in Vitamins C and energy, so why we all missing it, in this pandemic situation, all of we need to serve Orange fruits, seed, and oils. Thanks


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 9, 2021)

In my FO tests, the scent of NS Satsuma at 3% is very light after 3+ months.  I have the best luck with orange wax, but it doesn’t give an especially bright or sweet orange. I haven’t tried it with a sweet floral, which might help to round out the scent.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 9, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> In my FO tests, the scent of NS Satsuma at 3% is very light after 3+ months.  I have the best luck with orange wax, but it doesn’t give an especially bright or sweet orange. I haven’t tried it with a sweet floral, which might help to round out the scent.



Same experience here. Even when used at 1 oz ppo. I also have Blood Orange from WSP. Hmmmm... I wonder if mixing with a bit of a great honeysuckle fo would achieve what I’m looking for. I’ve been wanting to try a  honeysuckle for awhile now but not sure the best supplier for that one. Reviews have been conflicting.


----------



## msunnerstood (Apr 9, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> Same experience here. Even when used at 1 oz ppo. I also have Blood Orange from WSP. Hmmmm... I wonder if mixing with a bit of a great honeysuckle fo would achieve what I’m looking for. I’ve been wanting to try a  honeysuckle for awhile now but not sure the best supplier for that one. Reviews have been conflicting.


The Wild Honeysuckle Raspberry from Midwest Fragrance is holding well in my CP. It also behaved well.


----------



## soapmaker (Apr 9, 2021)

WSP's Satsuma is lovely and lasts for more than a year.


----------



## glendam (Apr 9, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> Ive used Satsuma from Nurture for awhile. For me it fades although I love the scent.


Satsuma from Nurture soap has also faded for me in CP.
I bought Satsuma from Wholesale supplies but have not tested it by itself, same as Blood orange from Nature’s garden.  I do like Yuzu   from Elements Bath and body, though it is not specific orange but a blend of citrus scents.  It is still strong after 5 months.  Also liked orange clove from WSP (it has 3% usage rate), and it still smells strong though it has only been a few weeks, so too soon to tell.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 9, 2021)

Wow, so many of you had bad luck with NS Satsuma. I had it stick in a beer soap for 6 months, at which time the last bar from the batch was used. I've only blended it other than that beer soap so I'll note it probably will fade, at least on it's own.

As @glendam said, yuzu is a nice citrus scent. I use and like BB Yuzu. I've also used Blood Orange & Goji from WSP and like that one too. I haven't had it for awhile, but I think it stuck pretty well.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 9, 2021)

Making notes on all the suggestions and waiting for the sales!  I appreciate all the recommendations.  I wish there was a one stop shopping for soap supplies!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 9, 2021)

It’s interesting to read the recommendations about blood orange FOs because I just read something, somewhere about blood orange EO lasting longer than orange EO.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (May 13, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> In my FO tests, the scent of NS Satsuma at 3% is very light after 3+ months.  I have the best luck with orange wax, but it doesn’t give an especially bright or sweet orange. I haven’t tried it with a sweet floral, which might help to round out the scent.


I want to update on my experience using NS Satsuma FO.  I recently started using a larger full size test bar that I made 5 months ago with Satsuma at 6%.  I like the scent and at this percentage it’s holding well enough that I will buy it again.


----------



## Cheeky Goat (May 14, 2021)

Satsuma from NS is such a great FO! I’m glad it’s holding well for you. I blend it with a dash of orange peel from BB to give it a little depth too if you wanted to try that. Just make sure you check your usage rates.


----------



## dibbles (May 14, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I want to update on my experience using NS Satsuma FO.  I recently started using a larger full size test bar that I made 5 months ago with Satsuma at 6%.  I like the scent and at this percentage it’s holding well enough that I will buy it again.


Good to hear - so maybe I'm not completely crazy thinking it lasts longer than what others were saying.


----------



## bumbleklutz (May 14, 2021)

Love Nurture's Satsuna FO. It holds well for me at 1 oz. per LB, but I find that soap made with it seems to take FOREVER to firm up enough to unmold.


----------

